# Duyuru > Siyaset >  MHP'nin Gül ikramı

## bozok

MHP'nin Gül ikramı

*Melih AşIK 
[email protected]
30.08.2007




MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli'nin Abdullah Gül'ün cumhurbaşkanı seçilmesine neden böylesine omuz verdiğini tam anlayamamıştık. Tayyip Erdoğan seçim öncesi cumhurbaşkanlığı için mutabakat arayacağını söylemişti. 
Ancak Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli seçimin ertesi günü cumhurbaşkanı seçimine katılacaklarını açıklayınca AKP mutabakat aramaktan vazgeçti. Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Gül'ü aday göstermek dışında alternatifi kalmadı.

MHP bunu hangi siyaset mantığı ile yaptı?

MHP Grup Başkanvekili Mehmet şandır, önceki gece Başkent TV'de Nahit Duru'nun bu konudaki sorularını yanıtladı... Dikkatle dinledik...
MHP neden mi Meclis oturumlarına katılacağı açıklamasını yapmıştı? üünkü katılmazsa ve bir ay içinde yeni cumhurbaşkanı seçilmezse yeni genel seçime gidilmesi gerekecekti. Bu da göze alınamazdı. şandır bunu söyledi. 
Oysa mutabakat sonucu Gül'den başka bir ismin üzerinde pekala anlaşmaya varılabilirdi. AKP de buna hazırdı. Nedense bu olasılık es geçildi.
şandır bir başka soruya yanıt verirken dedi ki: "Ha Gül ha bir başka isim olmuş fark etmezdi, eninde sonunda üankaya'ya bir AKP zihniyeti çıkacaktı." Ve hemen peşinden Gül'ün cumhurbaşkanlığının sorunlu bir dönemi başlatacağını bildirdi. üünkü etkili kurum ve kuruluşlar (örneğin TSK ve CHP) Gül'ü şimdiden boykot etmeye başlamıştı.

şandır dolaylı yoldan Gül'ün seçimine önayak olmakla krizli bir döneme de katkıda bulunduklarını kabul etti. 

Gül uğruna hem parti hem ülke siyaseti neden zora sokuldu? 

Soru hala askıda...*

----------


## bozok

"MHP Genel Müdürü!"  

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 08/09/2007 



Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi, bir turnusol kağıdı gibi, kimin hangi meşrepte olduğunu ortaya çıkardı. üzellikle MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, bütün çevrelerde tartışılmaya başlandı. Biz, çok önceleri Bahçeliğnin benzer tutumlarını eleştirdiğimiz zaman, altında bulunduğumuz çatıdan dolayı, tespitlerimiz sanki parti içi mücadele için yapılmış gibi değerlendiriliyordu. 

Halbuki, biz sadece gerçeği ortaya koymaya çalışıyorduk. 

Sadece biz mi! Elbette hayır! MHP içinde hiçbir grupla bağlantısı olmayan, fakat Alparslan Türkeşğin son Başkanlık Divanığnda Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı olan Naci Memiş, 25 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde ğMHP, meçhul emirlerle yönetilmemelidir. MHPğyi görevliler değil MHPğliler yönetmelidirğ  diyordu. Tablo bundan daha açık nasıl ortaya konulabilirdi? 

* * * 

Bahçeliğnin, Abdullah Gülğe daha milletvekilleri mazbatalarını almadan verdiği destek, seçim öncesinde Bahçeliğye umut bağlayan yazarları şaşırttı. ünce İlhan Selçuk, sert bir eleştiri yazdı. Sonra Bekir Coşkun, ğYoğun değişkenlikğ başlığı altında ğNe kadar çabuk değişiyorlar. Diyelim ki Devlet Bahçeli... AKPğnin dış politikalarını Türkiyeğye ihanet sayması ile o politikanın sahibi Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gülğün cumhurbaşkanı olması için Meclisğin en önüne gidip oturması arasında 6 gün var. Apoğnun asılması için ip dahi tedarik edip Başbakanğa kürsüden atması ile elini sıkıp Başbakanğa ğbaşarılarğ dilemesi arasında 7 gün... ğBaşarılarğdileyip de ğHükümet programına ret oyu verecekleriniğ söylemesi arasında 5 gün... Programa ğretğ oyu vermeleri ile AKPğnin üankayağdaki zafer resepsiyonuna katılmaları arasında 2 gün...ğ diye yazdı ve yazısını  ğTamam; siyaset Arapçağdan, at terbiyecisi (seyis)den gelir. Ama milleti eşek yerine koymanın bu kadarı da fazlağ diye bitirdi. 

Rıza Zelyut, ğAKPğnin koltuk değneğiğ başlıklı yazısında ğDevlet Bahçeliğnin milliyetçiliğine inanmak, artık imkansız hale gelmiştir. Devlet Bahçeli bilmelidir ki artık o AKPğnin koltuk değneği haline gelmiştir. Bahçeliğnin Türk milleti kavramını açıklarken ileri sürdüğü görüşler de son tahlilde Başbakan Erdoğanğın Türkiyelilik kavramı ile örtüşüyorğ dedi. 

Güler Kömürcü ise şöyle yazdı: 

ğMHPğnin hali ise ortada. İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin diyor ki; ğTBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonuğnun başkanlık divanı seçimlerinde, MHP, AKP ile anlaşıp komisyon başkanlığı için Zafer üskülğe blok oy verdi.ğBu sadece küçük bir örnek, Gülğü alkışlarla Köşkğe çıkaran MHP Genel Müdürü pardon Genel Başkanı Bahçeliğnin önümüzdeki günlerde bir açıklama yaparak AKP ile birleşme kararı alması bile artık beni şaşırtamaz. Sizi?! Milliyetçi hayalleri geçiniz artık efendim.ğ  

Son olarak Mahir Kaynak da ğAbdullah Gül, MHPğnin Cumhurbaşkanıdırğ yorumunu yaptı. 

* * * 


Demek ki, bazı gerçekleri herkesten yıllar önce tespit ederek ortaya koymak fazla bir anlam ifade etmiyor! 

üünkü kimse inanmıyor! Veya inansa bile sessiz kalıyor! 

Bugüne kadar edindiğim tecrübe bana bunu öğretti! 

üstelik doğruları yazıyorsunuz diye çok kimsenin gözünde kötü kişi oluyorsunuz! 

Gerçekler ortaya çıkınca da kimse dönüp size hak vermiyor, önceki kötü zanlarından ve kötü sözlerinden dolayı özür dilemiyor! 

İnsanlar yaptıkları kadar yapmadıklarından da sorumludur! 

İşte bu pasif tutum sebebiyle ülke her geçen gün baş aşağı gidiyor! 

Oysa, ğGerçeğin bir kelimesi bile dünyaya bedeldir.ğ*

----------


## bozok

Yol arkadaşına tebrik yağıyor  



*Devlet Bahçeliğnin, BOP eşbaşkanı Tayyip Erdoğanğı ğyol arkadaşığ olarak seçmesi, AKPğde memnuniyet yarattı. Grup Başkanvekili Sadullah Ergin, yaptığı açıklamada, Bahçeliğyi uyumlu tavrından dolayı tebrik etti.

AKPğden övgü üstüne övgü 

AKP-MHP sıcak görüntüsüne dikkat çeken AKPğli şükrü Ayalan, ğBahçeli, yapıcı bir muhalefetğ sergiliyor derken, MHPli Ergin de bu tabloya Türkiyeğnin ihtiyacı olduğunu söyledi 

Söğütğteki şenliklere birlikte katılan Bahçeli ve Erdoğanğın birbirlerine yönelik jestleri dikkat çekmişti. 

22 Temmuz seçim kampanyasında ve seçimin hemen sonrasında AKP ile MHP arasında yaşanan gerginliklerin sona ermesi, AKPğde memnunluk yarattı. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeliğnin, geçen hafta sonunda Söğüt şenlikleri sırasında birlikte yürümeleri ve birbirlerine sıcak davranmalarını, AKP kurmayları ğolumlu ve devam etmesi gereken bir tabloğ olarak yorumladılar. AKP Grup Başkanvekili Sadullah Ergin, Söğütğdeki yakınlaşma için, ğBu görüntü, sadece AKP ile MHP arasında değil, tüm siyasette, samimi diyalog olarak sürmeli. Türk siyasetinin ihtiyacı olan bir şey bu. Siyasetçilerimizin buna katkı sağlaması lazımğ dedi. 

İltifat yağdırdı. 

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şükrü Ayalan da ğ Bu olumlu tablonun devam etmesi gerekiyor. Sayın Bahçeli, olumlu, yapıcı bir muhalefet yapmaya özen gösteriyorğ dedi. Söğüt şenliklerine Başbakan Erdoğanğla birlikte katılan Ayalan, MHP liderinin, Başbakan gelince ayağa kalkarak selamlamasının ve konuşmasını alkışlamasının dikkat çekici olduğunu belirtti. Ayalan, ğBaşbakan da bir devlet büyüğüne yaraşır mesajlar veriyor, çiçek uzatıyor, Sayın Bahçeli de bunu kabul ediyor. ülkenin geleceği açısından önemli bir tabloğ  dedi. 




14.09.2007 
İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

Hadise Nedir? Ve Nasıl üıkarılır? Hadise üıkarıcıların Pirleri   


*Alper Kağan üüER 
21.yy.Türkiye Enst.
02 Ağustos 2007 




Hadise nedir? Meclisin açılmasına birkaç gün kala MHP milletvekillerinin SEBAHAT TUNCEL denen mağara cariyesine karşı tutumunun ne olacağı merakla bekliyorum. 


Malumunuz çok uzun zamandır Soros basınının Devlet Bahçeliğnin ne kadar yiğit, ne kadar kadirşinas, ne kadar beyefendi olduğunu anlata, anlata bitiremiyorlar. Kendilerince amaçlarına da hasıl olmuş görünüyorlar. Hırsız evi boşaltırken kimse ses çıkarmayacak, ırz namus elden giderken kimse elini beline atmayacak. 

Tayybğin seçim çalışmaları sırasında MHP ve DTPğlileri kastederek ve aynı kefeye koyarak; ğbunlar meclise girerse hadise çıkarırlarğ  demesi, sanırım sırf bu beyanı yalanlama adına ğköpeklerin olduğu köyde taşları yere bağlatacakğ.

Makalenin sınırları içinde Tayyibğe bu sözü nelerin söylettiğini anlatmak sanırım imkansız. Bu konudaki güzel bir analiz sunan www.bozkurtlar.org adresindeki ğlan Tayyibğ  adlı makaleyi Müslüman Türklerin okumalarını ısrarla tavsiye ediyorum.

Hadise çıkarmak PKK militanı olan bir kadının mecliste yemin ettirilmesini engellemek ve Türkğün meclisinde Türkğün vekili yapmamak ise ben o zaman o hadise çıkaranın ayaklarının altını öperim.

Maddi ve manevi hiçbir ortak değerini kabul etmediğim MHP Aydın milletvekili Ertuğrul Kumcuoğlu ğhad bildirmeğ  konusunda zaten mahir bir ğülküdaşımız!ğ Hatırlayın Merve Kavakçığnın(*) sırf başı örtülü diye mecliste üstüne hücum eden bu muhterem o gün Merve Kavakçığyı yemin ettirmeyerek milletvekilliğini nasıl engelledi ise umuyoruz ve bekliyoruz ki PKKğlının da vekilliğini engelleyecektir. 

Hadise nasıl çıkarılır neye yarar?   

Tayyibğin zırvasından yola çıkarak kaleme alına bu yazı da hadisenin ne olduğunu söyledikten sonra gelelim hadise nasıl çıkarılır ve neye yarar kısmına;
İnsanı insan yapan kutsallarının sınırları ihlal edildiği zaman, eğer o muhatap insansa, canını da vermek göz önünde bulundurularak, hesapsızca olaya el koyma hadisesi; hadise çıkarmaktır.

Hadise çıkardığınız zaman belki de ayıplanır kınanırsınız

Hadise aferin almak için çıkarılmaz

Hadise pastadan pay almak için de çıkarılmaz

Hadise çıkarırken sonu düşünülmez hesap yapılmaz

Hadise çıkarmak ğpapaya günah çıkarmaya!ğ benzemez

Hadise çıkarmak gömlek çıkarmaya benzemez ğdün dündür bugün bugündürğ  diyemezsin. Hadise çıkaracak adam ğ12 Eylülde babalarınızın düştüğü hataya düşmeyinğ  dedirtmez

Hadise çıkarmaya başladın mı boynuna urganını kendin takar, sehpanı kendin tekmelersin, çingeneler sana yanaşmaz

Hadise çıkarmak hele hiç pasaport çıkarıp cebinde uçak bileti hazır dolaşmaya benzemez

Hadise çıkarmak, kafana geçen torbayı çıkarmadan omzundaki tüm apoletleri takmamaktır.

Hadise çıkarmak, liboşlara, Allahsızlara hoş görünmek için tesettürüyle milletvekili yaptığın kadının başındaki örtüyü çıkarmaya benzemez

Hadise çıkarmak Rahşanğı mutlu etmek için tecavüzcüye, hırsıza, ite, çakala af çıkarmaya benzemez

Hadise çıkarmak uyum yasası çıkarmaya, ikiz yasaları çıkarmaya hiç mi hiç benzemez

Hadise çıkarmak akıllı adamın işi değildir. Yuvandan huzuru, cebinden paranı, dünyadan rahatı çıkarmak gibi bir şeydir hadise çıkarmak.

Hadise çıkarıcıların pirleri

Muhteşem mazimiz o kadar çok hadise çıkarıcılarla doludur ki bunları saymak anlatmak bu makalede ancak haddini bilmezlik olacaktır onun için tarihi sıralamaya tabi tutarak, kısaca göz atalım birkaç büyük sayfayı aralayalım.

Hz Muhammet Mustafa (s.a.v) tüm dünya karşısında iken 40 kişi olduğu zaman Kabeğ ye karşı yürüyerek hadise çıkarmadı mı? Herkes onu ğhuzursuzluk çıkaran toplum düşmanığ ilan etmedi mi? Ona büyülenmiş delirmiş demediler mi?

Tüm ğİslam muhafazakarlarığ  evlerine saklanıp Mehdi bekledikleri günlerde, tek başına yalnız damarındaki kanına ve atalarının rabbi olan Hz Allahğa güvenip yola çıkan aziz Atatürk çıkardığı ğkuvvay-ı milliye hadiseleriyleğ  bizzat halife tarafından kafir ilan edilmedi mi?

Koskoca Sovyet imparatorluğu ve onun yedi düvende yardakçılarına karşı, Yüce Başbuğ ğ12 Eylül öncesinde çıkardığı hadiselerleğ, vatan mücadelesi verirken bizzat öz be öz Türk çocukları tarafından faşist, katil, Amerikancı ilan edilmedi mi?

Yurt dışındaki diplomatlarımız her gün öldürülürken, ğ12 Eylülün aslanlarığ  tırsmış evlerine saklanmışken içimizden biri olan, herhangi birimiz olan, yiğidimiz; rahmetli Abdullah üatlı çıkardığı ğküçük birkaç hadise ileğ asala terörüne set çekmedi mi? Milli kahraman ilan edilmesi gerekirken mafyacı, gladio tetikçisi ilan edilmedi mi?

(*) hayat görüşü ve üslubu konusunda ortak bir paydamız olmayan Merve Kavakçığnın her şeye rağmen bu PKK militanıyla eş tuttuğumuz gibi bir düşüncenin hasıl olması tüm meramımızı yok eder. Sadece haddini bilmez had bildiricilere gönderme yapmak için bu örneği yazıya dahil ettik.*

----------

